# Gel Stain



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone ever stained a Bucky with gel stain and if you did what color did you use and what were the results? I am wanting to darken my Bucky to a rotten color.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

well i didnt use stain i used brown shoe polish results were lighter not as dark as stain but were reasonable so just a suggestion ............ i try to use stuff i have on hand ....maybe that scratch remover stuff might work also just dont get on frabric b/c its not comming out trust me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here's a freind of mine, Kevin, that does use gel stain.....

http://www.gore-galore.com/Corpsification.htm

complete with a how to , step by step instructions!

Jeff


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Frightners, wonder what color gel stain he is using? I may try his technique, just unsure the color for a rotten, old look.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

PeeWeePinson said:


> Frightners, wonder what color gel stain he is using? I may try his technique, just unsure the color for a rotten, old look.


There is a number of links at the bottom of that page, I'm sure there is a link that will give you an answer.

I'll know what Kevin uses after this weekend.

Jeff


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you, will be waiting to hear what he has to say...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I used the Walnut gel stain on my Reaper and mache corpses. Here's what one on the corpses looks like.
http://halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?pos=-2193
I've also seen some very creepy skulls aged with the Mahogany stain.


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi PeeWee- My favorite is Min Wax Gel Stain Aged Oak color. It gives a Bucky a nice freshly dug up look.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

*post 8*

Spar brand dark walnut. My first corpse so don't laugh but good enough that the neighbor ladies asked me to take it down from the front yard as it was scaring the little (2-3 year olds) kids when they drove by during the day :devil:


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Figured it out I think. Picture was to big, you can make him out behind my FCG.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thanks Everyone*

I found walnut in minwax gel stain at Lowe's so that is what I am going with on the first Bucky. I also plan on getting some mahagony and trying that later. Once I get them done I'll try and post a pic, again thanks everyone for the info!


----------

